# Thumb nails



## sah6139 (Oct 21, 2007)

Thumb nail for pic that is
How do you do them
If this is the wrong forum
sorry.

steve


----------



## LanceD (Oct 21, 2007)

I think most people prefer to see the picture with the post. I for one hardly ever click on a thumbnail to view a picture in another window.


----------



## gerryr (Oct 21, 2007)

Don't post those nasty little things.


----------



## gketell (Oct 21, 2007)

I agree with the above, but to answer your question: the system does it automatically if you say "upload an image" when you post the picture.

GK


----------



## toolcrazy (Oct 22, 2007)

Upload your photo to your album. Then select it when you make your posts. Myself I do it that way, or I just post the pic directly to the post.


----------

